# UKFBB Welsh



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Just over 1 week to go, i can't wait!!!!

Good luck to everyone competing :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes good luck to all competeing especially my guys....

John - Juniorsa

Marc - O90kg Inters

Steve - Super Heavies

it will be a great show


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

gutted i cant make this

gd luck all


----------



## hrfc (Dec 30, 2008)

Ill be there lookin forward to it!


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Ill be there to support Steve in the super Heavies


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PAULSHEZ said:


> Ill be there to support Steve in the super Heavies


he is looking the best he has ever looked mate should shock a few


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> he is looking the best he has ever looked mate should shock a few


 I know someone who trains at his gym, they said the same Paul its gonna be a hell of a show! He's got some stiff competition this year though but he's a big one so who knows. The best of luck to him :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big silver back said:


> I know someone who trains at his gym, they said the same Paul its gonna be a hell of a show! He's got some stiff competition this year though but he's a big one so who knows. The best of luck to him :thumb:


Steve will battle anyone on the day but our biggest challenge was to beat his prevouise showing and we will:thumb:


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Thats good news Paul, im sure he will shock on the day. Will you be there Paul? Me and Crystal are going?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PAULSHEZ said:


> Thats good news Paul, im sure he will shock on the day. Will you be there Paul? Me and Crystal are going?


yes mate i will be with Steve, Marc and Jon from saturday afternoon until monday.....will be good to see you


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

big silver back said:


> I know someone who trains at his gym, they said the same Paul its gonna be a hell of a show! He's got some stiff competition this year though but he's a big one so who knows. The best of luck to him :thumb:


HI mate yes just one week to go... the competition doesnt bother me.. im against alot more experienced competitors who have been competeing at the higehst levels.. and its only my 2nd year in competative bodybuilding so all good.... all im concerend about is that i come in better than previous shows...which i will do... cant wait now... :thumb:

see you there

steve


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Wishing all the best mate! Looking forward to seeing the photos and you at the finals. :thumb:



bigsteve1974 said:


> HI mate yes just one week to go... the competition doesnt bother me.. im against alot more experienced competitors who have been competeing at the higehst levels.. and its only my 2nd year in competative bodybuilding so all good.... all im concerend about is that i come in better than previous shows...which i will do... cant wait now... :thumb:
> 
> see you there
> 
> steve


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

bigsteve1974 said:


> HI mate yes just one week to go... the competition doesnt bother me.. im against alot more experienced competitors who have been competeing at the higehst levels.. and its only my 2nd year in competative bodybuilding so all good.... all im concerend about is that i come in better than previous shows...which i will do... cant wait now... :thumb:
> 
> see you there
> 
> steve


Steve you looked great last year mate so if you have made improvements from then i'm sure you will shock and impress, give it socks mate i'll be there supporting you :thumbup1:


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

I am looking forward to this show, always well attended, and great physiques


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I dont know how much truth is in it but i hear Justin Trollope is doing it to???


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

big silver back said:


> I dont know how much truth is in it but i hear Justin Trollope is doing it to???


I spoke to Justin last week and he is seriously thinking of doing the show as a warm up to the Universe.

He may just enter on the day if all is well!


----------



## marcus1436114607 (Feb 8, 2009)

we'll be there to shout mate


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

what time does the show start?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

The depth this year dare I say it, is even better than last year. The best physiques out of the UK's in Notts.

Good luck to John Griff', he's winging his way down to Kent tonight so I can see him at his worst depleted state. He's around 13st12lb now so with just another 2lbs to go he'll be ready to load.

This pic was taken around 1.5 weeks out. :thumbup1:

Good luck to everyone


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

John is looking excellant James how is he looking from the back mate.......definatly a winning physique


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll be honest mate, he's fcukin lean but very flat at the moment. I told him I wanted him looking sh1t tonight!! Tomorrow will be hard for him, very hard. He started his diet on around 600 carbs and was still eating around 300 last week. They have come down hard the last few days to get the last bit of glycogen out of him. He said he has never eaten so much food on a diet!!!

John is a true warrior and just gets on with it, no moaning. It's been a pleasure working with him and he's a top fella. Whatever the outcome he'll have given it his all.

You travelling up sat mate? I'll be there from the friday so if you want to meet up and grab some food or train, I'll be there!!

J


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Big JMJ said:


> Wishing all the best mate! Looking forward to seeing the photos and you at the finals. :thumb:


thanks mate...


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

PAULSHEZ said:


> what time does the show start?


pre judging 1pm... evening 7pm.... :thumb:


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

bigsteve1974 said:


> pre judging 1pm... evening 7pm.... :thumb:


I thought the lacks of carbs wasn't really affecting you! Evening show starts 6pm.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Mike Gelsei said:


> I thought the lacks of carbs wasn't really affecting you! Evening show starts 6pm.


6pm.... [email protected] i better tell everyone now its 6...ha..

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supercell said:


> John is a true warrior and just gets on with it, no moaning. It's been a pleasure working with him and he's a top fella. Whatever the outcome he'll have given it his all.
> 
> You travelling up sat mate? I'll be there from the friday so if you want to meet up and grab some food or train, I'll be there!!
> 
> J


this is the same for the 3 guys i am prepping for the day excellant guys who have all dug deep to be the best they can be......

i will be at Steves gym early-mid afternoon so will give you a shout about meeting up for a bite to eat that evening or something....


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck bigsteve!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

supercell said:


> I'll be honest mate, he's fcukin lean but very flat at the moment. I told him I wanted him looking sh1t tonight!! Tomorrow will be hard for him, very hard. He started his diet on around 600 carbs and was still eating around 300 last week. They have come down hard the last few days to get the last bit of glycogen out of him. He said he has never eaten so much food on a diet!!!
> 
> John is a true warrior and just gets on with it, no moaning. It's been a pleasure working with him and he's a top fella. Whatever the outcome he'll have given it his all.
> 
> ...


James, are we talking daily carbs there mate???? Jeeze is this where im going wrong? I struggle to eat anywhere near that and lose bodyfat despite all the cardio and training i do, crikey... :confused1:


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the pics o this one, hope to see lots of them, good luck to those competing


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> this is the same for the 3 guys i am prepping for the day excellant guys who have all dug deep to be the best they can be......
> 
> i will be at Steves gym early-mid afternoon so will give you a shout about meeting up for a bite to eat that evening or something....


Yes well up for it mate. Be good to have a proper chat. My mobile will be on. I am guessing that's on the saturday P?

Digging deep and doing everything possible is what its all about!!

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

BRABUS said:


> James, are we talking daily carbs there mate???? Jeeze is this where im going wrong? I struggle to eat anywhere near that and lose bodyfat despite all the cardio and training i do, crikey... :confused1:


Yes mate daily carbs. I hate him too:laugh:

J


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Good luck bigsteve!


thanks mate ..looking forward to it now....

steve


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

See you tomoorow Steve, should be a good weekend. And GOOD LUCK, me and Crystal will be supporting you all the way


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

supercell said:


> Yes mate daily carbs. I hate him too:laugh:
> 
> J


Crikey i can't eat that in the off season without getting fat.... :confused1:


----------



## lukyrik (Apr 21, 2008)

dont know how true it is but i heard zak khan may be doing the show as he's being prepped by neil hill for the brits


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Old news buts true


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

bigsteve1974 said:


> thanks mate ..looking forward to it now....
> 
> steve


Good luck Steve.... :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

is it today the show is? (hungover and cant find the show date lol)


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

tomorrow mate


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> Good luck Steve.... :thumbup1:


thanks mate

steve


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Good luck mate...looking well.


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Good luck Steve. Knock em dead mate.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

kingprop said:


> Good luck Steve. Knock em dead mate.


thanks dave will give it a bloody good shot.....

:thumb:

steve

hope things are good for you mate,,,

steve


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

bigsteve1974 said:


> thanks dave will give it a bloody good shot.....
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> steve


That you will mate, like i said to your earlier. Cant wait for it now 15hr or so we'll finally be on stage!

Marc


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Good luck to everyone competing today, just on my way up bow and looking forward to watching what I know is gonna be a great show! ENJOY IT!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck guys


----------

